# Small Circle Jujitsu book



## Fightfan00 (Aug 25, 2003)

I read all the posts and even checked out the website.I'm very interested in this Small Circle Jujitsu system that I went out and bought Wally Jays book!It's just to bad that the nearest dojo is either in East Hanpton Ny,or in Boston Mass.I live in CT which is 2.5 hrs to either locations.Oh well


----------



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

Look for seminars by Leon Jay!


----------



## Fightfan00 (Aug 27, 2003)

I will be looking.I hope he comes around close enough


----------



## Pyros (Aug 28, 2003)

There's a review of the book at http://www.bjj.org/


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 30, 2003)

Where are you in CT?  I might be able to give you some leads....

~TT


----------



## Fightfan00 (Aug 31, 2003)

New Haven


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 13, 2003)

Didn't they make a reference video for SCJJ too?


----------



## Fightfan00 (Nov 13, 2003)

Yes Wally Jay does have a video series that he sells on his website.I think its 5 videos


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 13, 2003)

I would suggest that you get them too, for your training and for posterity.

I have just about every tape from my Grandmaster of Modern Arnis, the late Remy A. Presas.

With proper instruction, practice, and training, they can give you an edge in absorbing and execution because you are consciously and sub-consciously looking at a Master at work!


----------



## Matt (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fightfan00 _
> *Yes Wally Jay does have a video series that he sells on his website.I think its 5 videos *



Get them, and get the ones done by Ed Melaugh.  Mr. Melaugh is in Waltham MA, (a bit of a haul from New Haven,) and  is a top notch martial artist in my estimation, if only from a half dozen seminar experiences. 

The video quality is good on both sets, jam packed with good ideas. 

When I went to see a Wally Jay seminar, he was unfortunately ill, but Leon Jay and  Ed Melaugh filled in for him. They did a great job, but I still would like to go to a seminar with Wally Jay. I hear he is a good guy. 

Matt


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pyros _
> *There's a review of the book at http://www.bjj.org/ *



Here:
http://www.bjj.org/lewis/wally.html


----------

